# Green Acres Archery Shoot 1/30/2011 (Jacksonville, Fl)



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Stop in and warm up for Newberry.

This Sunday 1/30/2011

*Green Acres Archery*
3d - Shoot
20 targets
All classes welcome
Casual Start 10am - 2pm

www.jaxgreenacres.com

Jacksonville, Fl. Only 1 hour from Gainesville.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

We'll be there!


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

We look forward to seeing ya'll...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

So are you saying, _"GREEN ACRES IS THE PLACE TO BE"_
Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Never thought of that one. I like it!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

You all know there is a ASA qualifier on Sunday in Daytona


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats fine. Start you another thread and let people know.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

the whole circle c bunch and even an okie ringer will be at green acres sunday.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Look forward to seeing you guys Matt

We have changed up a little. Course is stretched out and we are doing 1/2 known this year. We have also added a smoker.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Thunder Chicken said:


> Thats fine. Start you another thread and let people know.


Exactly

TTT


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Just making sure, casual start from 10-2


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

That is correct. Thanks


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

boys from union county will be there, with new pearson advantage in hand.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

4brdgob said:


> boys from union county will be there, with new pearson advantage in hand.


That sure is an ugly bow!


----------



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

What does casual start mean?


----------



## Little Man (Jan 24, 2005)

That means you can start anytime you want from 10 am to 2 pm.This is going to be a good shot.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Morning bump:attention


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

what's a smoker?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

FL904_Bowhunter said:


> what's a smoker?


You pay extra to get into it. They randomly draw 5 numbers from 1-20, no one knows the numbers untilthe shoot is done. They take the score from your card on the target that matches the numbers drawn. Whoever gets the highest score from thoose 5 targets wins the smoker. It's 100% payback.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Great shoot today.

Thanks to all that came out ! ! !


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

yea it was a great shoot, enjoyed very much, ya'll did a great job settin the range, maybe find a better way to anchor the targets a lot of them was leaning over , but still a great range.


----------

